# .38 Special Maufacturer



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)

I am trying to learn the history of a .38 Special I inherited. Can anyone tell me the manufacturer from the pistol grip logo?


----------



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It looks like a Spanish or South American made copy of a Smith & Wesson Model 1905? Can't help you with its origins or manufacturer.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Are there no other letter or numerical markings anywhere on the frame or barrel?
If so, posting them here (either a photo of the markings, or a detailed description of where they are and what they say) would increase your chances of finding more information on the handgun.

As grips can be replaced, using a grip logo to identify a gun manufacturer is potentially misleading.


----------



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)

My parents who are deceased told me that it is a relic from the Spanish-American war. I am not experienced with guns. The only other markings I see are on the barrel. I will send a pic tomorrow but it just gives the caliber in english and the letters cbsc I think. I'll be more accurate and specific tomorrow


----------



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)

This is the gun and barrel. Inscribed on the barrel is "For 38 Special CTGS" Based on my google search, CTGS appears to stand for Cartridges. That is the writing, markings I can find on the frame or barrel.


----------



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)

I also discovered a serial number on the Butt of the frame = 150303


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rah22222 said:


> My parents who are deceased told me that it is a relic from the Spanish-American war. I am not experienced with guns. The only other markings I see are on the barrel. I will send a pic tomorrow but it just gives the caliber in english and the letters cbsc I think. I'll be more accurate and specific tomorrow


The Spanish American War was in 1898. If I'm not mistaken and if that IS a copy of an S&W Model 1905 then that gun was manufactured after the war.

I've seen original S&W Model 1905's in good to excellent condition go for between $300 and $400. A Spanish made copy would sell for considerably less. Probably half that depending on overall condition. An inoperable one or one with a badly pitted barrel even less than that. Judging from those pictures that one looks to be in very good overall condition. You could probably get about $200 for it? But that's just a guess, you really have to have someone preferably a gunsmith physically look at it. That is if you're interested in selling it.

If you plan on keeping it. It would be wise to have a gunsmith look it over as well.


----------



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)

First, thanks for all of your advice and interest. And not only am I a novice at handguns but, apparently, I am old without good eyesight. Imprinted on top of the barrel is "TROCAOLA ARAMZABAL Y CIA EIBAR (ESPANA)" and on the frame is the word "Spain." With that discovery, I did some more google research. I think it is clear the gun was made after the Spanish American war. If nothing else, it makes no sense to me that a Spanish arms manufacturer making a gun for domestic use would write information in English. The gun looks like many of the era. For example, to me, it also looks like a SW Model 10 aka .38 Hand Ejector Military & Police, which began production in 1899, after the Spanish American War. More likely, it was made for use by France or the UK in WW I when they could not get enough guns from the United States manufacturers. That makes sense because I know the gun was the property of my Great Uncle Joe who was a WW I vet and














fought in Europe. Again, thanks for all of your interest. I still think its a neat gun. The only thing bugging me now is that, when I google the name, it offers to search ARA*N*ZABAL with an "N" and not an "M." The markings on my gun are clearly spelled with an "M" and I found other Eibar guns spelling that name with an "M." And one last thing, what is the ring attached to the butt for?


----------



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)

FYI, when my children were growing up in the 1990s, I locked all my guns in cabinets with trigger locks and am just now getting them out. I have an RG .22 Saturday Night Special of the type that Hinckley used to shoot Reagan (his was snub nose), a 1985 vintage Beretta 9mm, and a SW Lady Smith I bought around the same time I bought the Beretta, but the SW web sight serial number lookup does not recognize it. I also have some vintage Shotguns. Before any of them get shot, they will be inspected by a Gun Smith and after a Gun Safety course.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The ring on the butt is called a Lanyard Loop. It's an accessory used by military/police to attach a piece of cordage or something similar that is also attached to another part of the person's kit (belt or uniform) to prevent the loss of the handgun if it is dropped during a battle/fight. I believe handgun lanyards were first used by mounted troops and naval/shipboard combatants, as it was much more difficult to recover a handgun dropped from horseback or into a body of water.

I also found several interesting entries under a Google search for the spelling of the name as seen on your handgun:

https://www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/espana.431530/
(post #5)

http://smith-wessonforum.com/firearms-knives-other-brands/328907-spanish-tac-revolver.html

http://www.eyrie-productions.com/Grill/GotW/Entries/054.html


----------



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)

Well, I am certainly learning a lot about Spanish guns (and SW backhandedly) and, especially, markings on handguns. As described in the third article, my revolver has the star on the cylinder, although I could not find a second star on the cylinder. I did find a star on the front end of trigger guard as well. I also found the numbers 8 2 0 imprinted on the front of the cylinder divided by bullet chambers. 

Now I am worried. According to all I have read including these articles, the gun should be chambered for a French 8mm even though it says .38 Special on the barrel. I know, before I locked it away, I successfully shot .38 Special ammo from it. But only a little. Much to ask the Gun Smith. 

This is great stuff. Thanks so much.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rah22222 said:


> Well, I am certainly learning a lot about Spanish guns (and SW backhandedly) and, especially, markings on handguns. As described in the third article, my revolver has the star on the cylinder, although I could not find a second star on the cylinder. I did find a star on the front end of trigger guard as well. I also found the numbers 8 2 0 imprinted on the front of the cylinder divided by bullet chambers.
> 
> Now I am worried. According to all I have read including these articles, the gun should be chambered for a French 8mm even though it says .38 Special on the barrel. I know, before I locked it away, I successfully shot .38 Special ammo from it. But only a little. Much to ask the Gun Smith.
> 
> *This is great stuff. Thanks so much.*


It looks like you came to the right place!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

At different times, these revolvers were made in different calibers, so it's quite possible that it IS a .38 Special caliber handgun. Just because MOST of a certain revolver model were made in another caliber, doesn't mean ALL of them were made in that caliber.

It's also possible that at some point in the past, the handgun was converted to a different caliber by replacing the barrel and cylinder (which, when we're talking about a revolver, is a job for a skilled gunsmith, not a novice, as all the parts must be carefully fitted to work together properly).

Any well-equipped gunsmith should be able to take measurements from the chamber(s) and barrel to determine the correct caliber.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> At different times, these revolvers were made in different calibers, so it's quite possible that it IS a .38 Special caliber handgun. Just because MOST of a certain revolver model were made in another caliber, doesn't mean ALL of them were made in that caliber.
> 
> It's also possible that at some point in the past, the handgun was converted to a different caliber by replacing the barrel and cylinder (which, when we're talking about a revolver, is a job for a skilled gunsmith, not a novice, as all the parts must be carefully fitted to work together properly).
> 
> Any well-equipped gunsmith should be able to take measurements from the chamber(s) and barrel to determine the correct caliber.


Judging by those pictures, I believe that revolver is all original and was manufactured in .38 Special? As the finish and wear on the gun all matches throughout. The cost of parts and converting that gun may exceed the gun itself? I don't think that someone would go to that expense and trouble?

Rah22222 has already successfully fired .38 Specials. My guess is that earlier versions of that revolver were made in 8mm and later one's were in .38 Special as the 8mm cartridge became obsolete. 38 Special bullets are .357 in diameter, 8mm's are .323. I couldn't find the case diameter for the 8mm, but it's probably too small for that revolver and may rupture if fired in a gun chamber for .38 Special.


----------



## Rah22222 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks. I do not plan any modifications. I am going to take it to a Gunsmith for inspection and clean. I view it as an heirloom and it's ok if I can't shoot it. If the smith says I can, all the better


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

There were a couple of Spanish companies making all sorts of copies of other makers guns, and some were kinda crappy, and some were very well made. 

Your wheel gun certainly looks interesting, that's for sure!


----------

